# meet my boys several pics



## kiowa_ruby (Aug 27, 2012)

i dont know what colors /patterns they are .. any help would be nice lol 
these arent the best pics but are the best i could get ...
this is Fox he is one of ninja and wolfs babys (they are both black and white no clue how him and the litter he was out of came out almost completly soilid ... ) he has red eyes 









this is my satin Manny( i call his color orange)his first litter will be here any day !! eyes are black 









this is Spyro he has long fluffy hair ..black eyes 









this is Domino also out of wolf (and sami) escaped when he was a weanling .. just found him a couple days ago !! thought wed never see him again!! (he was gone almost five months !) black eyes









my first male Wolf throws alot of different colors .. black eyes









Romeo hes a young male .. havent bred him as of yet black eyes









Optimus just got him .. black eyes .. almost the color of a brown wild mouse where romeo is more of a grey color ..


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

I realy like romeo

Heres my guesses
Fox: Looks like some type of dove maby, not sure what his patten would be it doent look pied but deff doesnt look self to me

Manny: depending on your location UK could be red US some sort of most likely ressive yellow

Spyro: Blue Pied

Domino: Black Pied

Wolf: Black Pied

Romeo: Blue banded

Optimus Agouti banded


----------



## kiowa_ruby (Aug 27, 2012)

fox is out of wolf and his mom is black and white too his siblings were solid black another the same color as him and one black and white "oreo" 
still dont see how he came out red eyed and silver colored lol but i like his color ..


----------



## kiowa_ruby (Aug 27, 2012)

also im from the US


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

kiowa_ruby said:


> fox is out of wolf and his mom is black and white too his siblings were solid black another the same color as him and one black and white "oreo"
> still dont see how he came out red eyed and silver colored lol but i like his color ..


Both parents must carry the pink eyed gene if that aren't pink eyed themselves. So it is very possible that he is a pink eye diluted black which is what I call Dove


----------



## kit (Oct 8, 2012)

Aww, I really love Wolf's markings!

Lucky you found Domino!


----------



## kiowa_ruby (Aug 27, 2012)

the BF and I were very excited to find him (running across the kitchen counter =/ ) he was my Bf's favorite he had him out and let go of him for a second and Domino dissapeared under the couch we looked for him for hours !! Bf got up to get a drink of water and turned around and saw him! caught him before he could run off .. Domino is kinda wild now .. but Im hoping he'll calm down .. hes stayin eigther way though .. =)

Wolf always throws red eyes with Ninja .. but didnt have any in samis littter .. ? so does that mean Sami probably doesn't have the dilute gene ?but her babys could because of wolf ?


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

kiowa_ruby said:


> Wolf always throws red eyes with Ninja .. but didnt have any in samis littter .. ? so does that mean Sami probably doesn't have the dilute gene ?but her babys could because of wolf ?


Yes, that would suggest that both Wolf and Ninja carry the pink eyed gene and wolf doesn't.


----------

